# Foam



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I know 2nd hand questions are frowned upon but I'm stumped.
A girl just bought a doe from me and bought a buck from another herd. 
She said when she got the buck home he has foam coming out his rear end. It's not runny scours or anything just foam. I'm getting her to take temp, and I'm working on pulling up the bucks history on cocci prevention, ect.. . He's 5 months old. 
Any ideals till I gather more info?


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Temp is 104.9 last cocci prevention was July 28 with Di - methox 12.5% wormed with ivermectin plus. :/


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I had an animal, either a cat or dog, (it has been years and I don't remember which,) but it had worms and had foamy diarrhea.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would look at it the same as diarrhea. It's mucus from some kind of irritation and scours will probably show up soon if they haven't already. Worms/coccidia/bacteria or perhaps some kind of toxin could do it. Of course, being a goat, parasites are most likely. I would treat with a sulfa coccidiostat so it will get bacteria and coccidia. And I would worm with a moxidectin wormer. Those should be done as a matter of course anyway.

Watch out for pneumonia.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I told her to worm with quest, and treat for 5 days with corrid. She gave him banimine and his temp is down to 103.4. Also some Bose.. She said he does have a slight cough but no runny nose, but one eye is gunky. I sent some la 200 with her also because its the only antibiotic I have on hand. 

What about cdt anti toxin?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

How is he now?


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

His temp is still at 103.2 last I heard, but she said he's acting more alive, she wormed him and a fecal was good on cocci.. The vet said it was the onset of pneumonia.


----------

